# Some recent pictures



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Some pictures from the last couple weeks

hehe I was giving him cool new looks
































Cupid on my sister








Aero getting scratches from my sister

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









bahahaa Im so mean lol








Singing








These pics were taken at bedtime, Cupid was singing to Aero and she just wanted to go to sleep
















She tells him to go to bed already!








Sleeping beautys








freak








Look at me Im cute!








Such a handsome boy
















"I can fly too!!!" * jumps and falls on bed*








Okay and thats it, sorry for the picture overload!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Heheh aw Cupid's stubby tail is just adorable! And Aero is looking beautiful as usual


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

cute little guys!


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

Sweet little ones you have there


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Sweet Cupid is molting.Nice white head and Aero is adorable.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

When he's singing he looks like he's part of a high class ballet recital  Pretty


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

i love these photos! great captures!


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

aw they are both so gorgeous! i love how cupid is desperately holding on to the cage while your giving him scritches 
"i cant let go... this feels too good" :lol:


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Awwww, Cupid is soooo pretty (sorry, handsome ;P ), and these photos are great!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Gorgeous photos! They are both so adorable 
You can really see Cupids white face now! So cute!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

O wow they are so adorable and so cute


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awww, look at Cupids heart wings and Aero is just so sweet


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I loved your commentary....cute tiels too!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww thanks guys!

I came home today to find this on the cage floor Poor Cupid That feather hurt him alot while it was growing( well more like Cupid was clumsy and always hitting it) and now he has to endure that all over again because he knocked it out! Thankfully the feather was almost grown so there wasnt alot of blood though.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Silly Cupid! He's as clumsy as Fawkes  I had to pull one of her blood feathers for the first time the other day, I think I was more nervous about it than she was!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww poor cupid


----------

